# 3 from today



## Stormchase (Aug 27, 2010)

I know there are some issues with these but I enjoyed them. Lots of spiders out lately 

Garden Orb spider






Portriat of the white Orb, I messed it up but still kinda like it.





a Mosquito that was sleeping. Let me get in there for a shot.





Thanks for viewing! Comments always welcome!


----------



## icassell (Aug 27, 2010)

Cool stuff! Love the eyes on that skeeter!


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks! I liked them too. Something different.


----------



## jbmaster (Aug 29, 2010)

What is the skeeter setting on?


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 29, 2010)

icassell said:


> Cool stuff! Love the eyes on that skeeter!


 

:thumbup:


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 29, 2010)

jbmaster said:


> What is the skeeter setting on?


 He was just on the side of a wall. I took it potriat style. I guess it was stucco 

AI thanks!


----------



## photographyguy1218 (Feb 16, 2011)

awesome mosquito shot! those eyes are awesome!


----------



## Davor (Feb 17, 2011)

wow! nice compositions, i love the second one, it gives you a feeling that you are in its home staring right down at it. People sure are making nice macros these days, can't wait for the summer o so i can start.


----------



## MartaS (Feb 17, 2011)

love the mosquito one!


----------



## ChrisA (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes like the mossie shot too.


----------

